# moving to cyprus



## wannamovecyprus (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi everyone, some help would be greatly appreciated.
here goes: 

i live in the uk and my husband has become a non uk citizen due to working in the armed force in iraq, we want to move to cyprus for 2-3 years, i will be there all the time and he will only come into country every 3 months for 3 weeks.

my q;s are, how long can i live in cyprus before becoming a non uk citizen? also i do not have to work because of financialy stable with husbands moneys but if i did decide to get a little part time job do i pay tax to cyprus or is this to uk?

also im bringing my dog out :clap2: , we have no children, and bringing the car. 

basically any advice any of you have i would greatly appreciale it,

thanks

Sarah


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

wannamovecyprus said:


> Hi everyone, some help would be greatly appreciated.
> here goes:
> 
> i live in the uk and my husband has become a non uk citizen due to working in the armed force in iraq, we want to move to cyprus for 2-3 years, i will be there all the time and he will only come into country every 3 months for 3 weeks.
> ...



hi Sarah,
Welcome to the forum.
Firstly if your husband is British he will always be UK citizen no matter how long he is away but he would become a non resident. This is not the same thing.
If you came to live in Cyprus and register as resident here then you will also become non resident as far as the UK is concered but you will always be a citizen.
If you deregister with the Tax office in the UK you can register to pay tax here and can earn far more before paying any tax on earnings.
You can earn up to 19k per year before paying tax.

hope that helps you

Regards
Veronica


----------

